
Useless Ethereum Token (UET) ICO raises 45k$+ after being added to an exchange - jorge-d
https://etherscan.io/address/0x00d0fd20924037c2b182d0aa0b139434a0b1a081
======
sillysaurus3
How does one go about getting their token added to an exchange?

